# zylinder und volumenberechnung



## fufly (23. Februar 2004)

hi leute ich soll in der schule ein programm schreiben für die berechnung eines Zylinders.

er soll folgendes haben.

textfeld für radius
textfeld für höhe

Textfeld für das Volumen des zylinders <--- ergbnis ausgabe
und eine ergebnis ausgabe für die Oberfläche des Zylinders <-- ergebnis ausgabe

ausserdem soll er flg. Abfragen machen:
Nur Zahlen
ob der Wertebereich ok ist, soll nicht im Minus bereich sein nur positive zahlen
und er soll eine Begrenzung von 50000 haben

wäre nett wenn mir jmd. das proggi schreiben kann bzw. den code hier rein posten.

danke im Voraus fufly


----------



## Retlaw (23. Februar 2004)

Hier ein kleiner Denkanstoß:
Auf Zahlen prüfen: isDouble()
Wertebereich: input >= 0 and input <= 50000
Für "input" deine Variable mit den Eingaben einsetzen.

Ich geh mal davon aus das du weißt wie man Textfelder auf eine Form bringt und auf deren Inhalt zugreift.

Ein komplettes Programm ?
Da lernst du nicht wirklich etwas und das soll ja der Zweck sein wenn ihr das in der Schule macht.

Interessante Groß-/Kleinschreibung hast du da...


----------

